# Cloudburst Nicsalt Range - Lemonade



## Fareed (27/10/20)

Cloudburst Nicsalts

Lemonade - 20mg

Tested on: Artery Pal 2 Pro with 1.0 ohm HP MTL coil at 12w, Berserker MTL Mini at 1.0ohm with Superfine Clapton & the Smok Nord 2 with 1.4ohm Coil

So another review and I will be doing many more in due course. These will focus around various brands as when I try them 

Flavor Profile : Lemonade
Comments : A straight up Lemon flavored nicsalt. The flavor profile is fairly simple but it does what it says..   and more Lemon. Now when I think of Lemonade I think of a nice chilled glass full of zesty goodness. It is described as a cooling Lemonade but if there is ice added I would say it’s really really subtle (I am hoping for that full blown iced version in the near future, if you are reading this Cloudburst you may want to consider). Now on to the good news, I find this to be a really awesome all day nicsalt vape, it’s flavorful, not overwhelming and I think the lemon does wonders to keep away the vapors tongue! It has a touch of sweetness nothing crazy but a little more sourness would take it to the next level 

In terms of the nicsalt hit I have tried the 20mg (only available variant) . I will commend the quality of the nicsalt being used, for a 20mg it is super satisfying! Even gives me that awesome exhale tickle that good nicsalt delivers! If they made a 35mg version I probably would still stick to the 20mg as the general sense of lemon acidity combined with nicsalt should satisfy most. 

My assessment based on the nicsalt hit is tied to my experience of several other nicsalts in this strength. 

If you are looking for a straight forward flavor that is not complex, good enough to be vaped all day and satisfying I would highly recommend. The price is stellar too 

Flavor : 7.5/10
Nicsalt Satisfaction : 8/10
Pricing : 9/10 

Remember my review is solely my opinion, everyone has different tastes and performance may also be subjective to the device you are running or your particular taste preference 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 4


----------

